# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Gamen' zorgt voor betere chirurgen - Nursing

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Gamen&#39; zorgt voor betere chirurgen*
*Nursing -** 1 uur geleden*
Een opmerkelijk onderzoek wijst uit dat artsen die bedreven zijn in videospelletjes betere chirurgische vaardigheden hebben. Dit schrijft de medische website Healthday.
&#39;Gamers zijn betere artsen&#39; Inside gamer
Games spelen is goed voor chirurgie GameCore
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

